# lake st clair lodges



## glassbb6646

any good places or lodges to stay at lake stclair have not seen very many on the internet. like muskie and smallies fishing just looking for a good place to stay.


----------



## sady dog

gonna say no on the USA side?? sorry..got a trailer stolen on detroit side.....really a fu%&^ trailer.?? ya.. gone...I stay at mitchells bay area..sad but true...


----------



## jkeeney20

PM sent! I've been going for 5+ years


----------



## island troller

I stay on Harsens Island. There are cottages to rent there. You are close to both Canadian and Michigan waters to fish.


----------



## jwbakes

Do you have any cottage recommendations?


----------



## island troller

PM sent regarding Harsens Island


----------

